

Is Boeing’s 737 an Airplane Prone to Problems? - mjbellantoni
http://www.thedailybeast.com/newsweek/2012/03/19/is-boeing-s-737-an-airplane-prone-to-problems.html

======
JClaussFTW
You don't say... The 737 has and always will suck. I can't believe they
discontinued the awesome 757 and kept the 737.

~~~
mjbellantoni
Were these models in competition somehow?

